# Back pain after office work... Need advice!



## liberator18 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi all! We need your help! We are couple, ssbbw and fa, we both working. Wife is 400lbs(180kg), she have job with many handwriting reports. Every month she sitting at home with that reports about one week. The problem is the most of her weight is in her belly, and when she sitting on sofa at little table she need to bend her back and after hours of work her back is really hurt( Legs after day of writing is swell... 
We planning to buy soft armchair with hinging desk for writing. How you doing your longtime work at PC or other office job? What you are using for it? Thank you for your answers!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 26, 2016)

liberator18 said:


> Hi all! We need your help! We are couple, ssbbw and fa, we both working. Wife is 400lbs(180kg), she have job with many handwriting reports. Every month she sitting at home with that reports about one week. The problem is the most of her weight is in her belly, and when she sitting on sofa at little table she need to bend her back and after hours of work her back is really hurt( Legs after day of writing is swell...
> We planning to buy soft armchair with hinging desk for writing. How you doing your longtime work at PC or other office job? What you are using for it? Thank you for your answers!


 
I am over weight and have lower back pain as well. I went to physical therapy and it really didn't do much for the back pain but it did boost my strength and energy a little. Here is what I found helped me...

1. Move. If you find yourself sitting too much you have to get up and move, even if its just walking around the house a few times. 

2. Sit properly. If you can't maintain a straight back (and I don't mean so straight you can balance books on your head. I just mean more upright than slouched) place a pillow or rolled up towel at the small of your back to help add support. I keep a rolled up towel at my desk and use it when I start to feel the ache in my lower back area. It does help.

3. Stretch. Before bed and upon waking up. Also random back stretches throughout the day help too. The stretches my therapist taught me were one of the only things that really helped. Stand with your back to a counter or something sturdy that is about hip height. With your hands holding the counter for support slowly and gently lean back. Do this about ten times or as many times as you feel comfortable multiple times a day. This should not hurt but it will really open up the tightness in the lower back. It is a good idea to do it even when your back isn't hurting, too.

4. Drink lots of water. Water hydrates everything and is good in general for a hurting body. Also helps you pee which will help relieve some of the swelling. Moving more and stretching should also help a little bit with the swelling. Sitting in general is rough on that. By the end of my day I still have swollen ankles but it better than before. 

5. Core strengthening. I must confess...I suck at this one and don't have too much advice to offer. 

6. Remember that whatever you do shouldn't add to the pain. There might be some discomfort at first because you are doing something the body is not familiar with but it shouldn't cause more or increased pain. Be gentle, be consistent, and give it time.

Hope this input helps! Best wishes! :happy:


----------



## liberator18 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow, great answer, thank you! We will try to follow your tips!


----------

